
IBM Distributes Malware-Infected USB Sticks At Security Conference - niyazpk
http://blogs.forbes.com/firewall/2010/05/21/ibm-distributes-malware-infected-usb-sticks-at-security-conference/
======
sketerpot
Why would any computer automatically run programs on USB sticks? It just seems
like a really obvious security hole for negligible benefit.

~~~
mambodog
Because... Windows? Plenty of thumbdrive and portable harddrive manufactures
make use of this 'feature' to show a splash menu/crapware launcher on
insertion of the drive, so I guess they like the idea.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Previously submitted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1368134>

Garnered no comments, but I thought it was interesting that it was submitted
before and sank without trace.

~~~
eagleal
I think it depends on the users interested in the /new section. Most of the
people just look at the home, while there are some users who watch the new
submissions, and when they miss, the submission doesn't make enough points to
get to the home. (OK, maybe we all know this, but ...)

------
bradleyland
Maybe IBM is just trying to prove that they're one of the few who actually
understand irony?

~~~
rdtsc
> they're one of the few who actually understand irony?

I think IBM would be one of the last companies to do that.

~~~
philwelch
You mean actually charging money for Lotus Notes and ClearCase _isn't_ a
practical joke on clueless big companies?

~~~
epochwolf
I'm pretty sure it isn't a practical joke but I'm sure someone over at IBM is
laughing. I would be.

~~~
hopeless
Trust me, we're not laughing. We have to use our own products every day too :(

------
FluidDjango
CNET report (w/o Forbes
paywall):<http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-20005673-245.html>

Didn't the attendees realize that there would be a post-test at the conclusion
the security conference? That's what the USB stick experience was. Can't wait
to see what "grades" attendees received :/

------
dimitar
And why do they ask from the recipients to mail them the USB sticks? Are they
going to clean them and mail them back?

